# Typo3 Layouts / Templates ?



## Dumm wie Brot (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
weis zwar nicht ob das der richtige Bereich ist, das zu fragen, aber

kennt irgendjemand vielleicht eine gute Seite die sich mit kostenlosen Typo3 Templates / Layouts befasst und diese zum download anbietet ?

Und noch so ne Frage nebenbei, was haltet ihr von Typoscript ? Findet ihr das verständlich ? Ich finde Typo3 inzwischen sehr gut, jedoch find dich auch dass TypoScript teilweise sehr unverständlich ist ... mit dem Zeitaufwand kann man auch glatt ne neue Programmiersprache erlernen.

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## eLorFiN (23. Dezember 2003)

Meine Schule verwendet so weit ich weiß(ARGH, ich darf afaik nicht benutzen) Typo3...naja, ich kenn mich nicht so damit aus, ich bin nur hier, um deinen Blick mal auf unser CMS Forum zu lenken, ist recht weit unten bei den Protokollen und OS versteckt.


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (23. Dezember 2003)

Hast anscheinend vergessen den Link anzugeben, falls ich Dich richtig verstanden habe ...


----------



## eLorFiN (24. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, dachte, du findest es mit meiner Beschreibung:
Hier nochmal zum mitklicken:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum105


----------

